# My trail truck



## Redder (Apr 11, 2008)

New to this site, and thought I'd throw up a pic of my weekend warrior

It started life as a 93 S10 2 door blazer, and after about a 10months of hard work it came out of the shop looking as follows
it's currently undergoing some more changes, but as it sits
4.3L
sm465 trans
NP203/Lomax NP205 with a NWF doubler
A completely custom 9" rear with 40spline axle shafts, currie race case etc.
D44 with loaded with Yukon Goods, NWF highsteer 4.56 R&P
dual winches, on board air, the list goes on and on.. back in the shop for a motor swap (94 Vette LT1) and a narrowed D60 front axle and exo cage... anyways it's gets me to all the hard to reach places Vancouver Island has to offer..


----------



## TDunk (Apr 11, 2008)

Sweet ride. All i read was "weekend Warroir" and then the picture of your stock s-10 popped up :monkey: , then i scrolled down. With the SM465 and the 203/205 lomax combo, you ought to be right around 6:1 ratio, i think. Bring on the boulders. I take it since the "tupper ware" container on the back is strapped down so good it must have something valuble in it, like ice cold beverages.


----------



## Redder (Apr 11, 2008)

TDunk said:


> Sweet ride. All i read was "weekend Warroir" and then the picture of your stock s-10 popped up :monkey: , then i scrolled down. With the SM465 and the 203/205 lomax combo, you ought to be right around 6:1 ratio, i think. Bring on the boulders. I take it since the "tupper ware" container on the back is strapped down so good it must have something valuble in it, like ice cold beverages.



LOL spare toyota parts for the fellas I wheel with... actually that was before the deck/box was finished so all my tools/parts and maybe a few cold ones were in there and yes with 4.56's in the diffs it's 194:1 crawl ratio, but 42's and 5.13's are soon to change that


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Saucydog (Apr 12, 2008)

Great looking ride!Tha short wheelbase must make that rig a riot in the woods.Nice fab-job.


----------



## RDT (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice trail rig Redder .


----------



## ASD (Apr 12, 2008)

*looks like we have the same idea*


----------

